# Itunes Music auf Nokia Handy Synchronisieren



## Argead (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich hab ein 5320 Xpressmusic und Itunes benutze ich um meine Musik zu verwalten.

Jetzt wollte ich mal meine Music, aus ausgewählten Wiedergabelisten auf mein Handy Synchronisieren (und am besten noch alles auf aac 128 oder aac+ 64bit runterrechnen).

Da kommt auch schon das erste Problem: 
Die Ovi PC-Suite kann nicht auf Itunes Playlists zugreifen, wie es aber z.B Nokia Media Transfer tut, das es aber leider nur für Mac gibt.

Ich hab dann ein bischen gesucht und doubleTwist gefunden, dass erfüllt meine Vorstellungen schon ganz gut es müsste nur noch die Audiodateien neuencodieren können und etwas performanter werden.

Also habe ich mal Probeweiser synchronisiert (über MTP).
Das hat ziemlich gedauert.
Irgendwann piepte mein Handy und jammerte, weil der Akku fast leer war, Ich also schnell das Netzteil geholt und angesteckt.

Dann kam auf einmal die Fehlermeldung das ein Schreibvorgang nicht ausgeführt werden konnte (auf dem Handy). Daten könnten verloren gehen.
Ich hab nix arges gedacht, wird schon nicht so schlimm sein.
Die Meldung kan noch ein paar mal wieder.

Als die Übertragung fertig war, wollte ich dann die musik bibliothek aktualisieren, ging ned.

Ich hab nachgeschaut und mein Handy meint jetzt die MicroSD karte wo Music etc. drauf ist, wäre fehlerhaft.

Was kann ich tun, muss ich die irgendwie neu formatiern?

Und was für ein Programm (gerne auch ein Itunes plugin) könnt ihr denn so für meine Bedürfnisse zum Syncronisieren empfehlen?

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Argead (1. März 2010)

Ich hab jetzt noch ein wenig gesucht und Mobile Master gefunden, dass gefällt mir eigentlcih schon ganz, theoretisch hat es auch die meißten Funktionen die ich will, nur praktisch leider nicht, dass umwandeln von Audiodateien bei der Synchronisation sollte so z.B. gehen, bei mir funktioniert es aber irgendwie nicht.

Kennt es irgendjemand und kann mir helfen? Oder kennt jemand vielleicht ein anderes Programm, ich will jetzt ja eigentlich nicht unbedingt Geld ausgeben, wenn es sich vermeiden lässt.


----------



## midnight (1. März 2010)

Bist du sicher das du alles erst umwandeln willst? Kauf dir halt eine größere Speicherkarte. Unabhängig davon, dass es schlechter klingt dauert das Umwandeln ja auch noch einen moment.

so far


----------



## Argead (1. März 2010)

Ich hab auf dem PC alles in 256Kbits, fürs Handy find ich das ein bisl viel, außerdem gehen leider nur max. 8GB.

Und bei den Kopfhörern vom Handy werd ich wohl auch 64kbits aac+ hörn können ohne das ich groß was merke. Und dann passt 4mal soviel drauf 

Ich glaube eigentlich das die Speicherkarte eher als das umwandeln bremst, optimalerweise sollte jeder Track natürlich nur einmal runtergerechnet werden und dann in einem Cache verzeichnes gelagert werden, um den Umfwand bei (Re-) Syncronisation in Grenzen zu halten.


----------



## Argead (3. März 2010)

Um noch mal auf mein obiges Speicherkartenproblem zurückzukommen:

Wenn das Handy und eine Digicam, sagen dass sie defekt ist, und sowohl ein Windows als auch ein Mac System sie nicht erkennen, muss ich dann davon ausgehen, dass sie wirklich kaputt ist?


Und meine Musikverwaltung werde ich dann wohl mal mit Mediamonkey machen, das hätte in der Goldedition + so ein aac Plugin, alle Features die ich brauche, der Import der Sachen aus Itunes hat auch ganz gut geklappt.

Bevor ich jetzt die Gold edition kaufe, wollte ich hier nochmal nachfragen ob doch noch jemand eine Freeware Alternative kennt, weil ich eigentlich kein Geld ausgeben wollte -.-, aber wenn das wirklich die einzige Möglichkeit ist muss ich da wohl durch .


----------

